# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  قابلیت تشکر چطور شد؟!

## Mehr@ban

سلام

یکی از بخش هایی که علاوه بر ابراز تشکر اعضا از مطالب با ارزش، جلوی ارسالهای صرفا جهت تشکر رو میگرفت قابلیت افزونه تشکر بود!
ضمنا یک نوع اعتبار سنجی هم برای هر کاربر ایجاد کرده بود.

چرا این افزونه و ویژگی رو غیرفعال کردین؟

----------


## mehran6764

سلام

با احترام این سبک سیاست ها  حذف امضاء ،  غیرفعال بودن  پلاگین تشکر و ... کاربران رو   برای ادامه  فعالیت دلسرد می کنه ..
من اکثر  سوالاتی که  برام پیش میاد از دوستان  این سایت می پرسم ، کلیک  روی دکمه «تشکر »  حداقل کاربری بود که می تونستم بابت
وقتی که می زارن انجام بدم  .

----------


## Mehr@ban

دقیقا
محدودیت معذوریت میاره!
و امکانات هرچند آرامش نمیاره ولی آسایش میاره!!
حالا بازم اجازه بدین مدیران تشریف بیارن ببینیم چی دارن برامون.

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

از بس که یکسری بی فرهنگ اومدن هی اسپم تشکر تولید کردند سایت برنامه نویس هم که چراغش کم نور شده در سالهای اخیر مسولین سایت هم زحمت کشیدن با این کار کلا همین یکم نور باقی مانده را هم از بین میبرن

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

چند ساعت ما نبودیم باز شلوغش کردید ها!!!  :شیطان: 

پلاگین تشکر با ورژن PHP سرور جدید (PHP ورژن 7.5) سازگار نیست و باید اصلاح بشه تا بتونیم دوباره فعالش کنیم.

با برنامه نویس پلاگین تماس گرفته ایم. اگر تا آخر هفته جواب مشخص نده خودمون اصلاحش می کنیم.

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

> چند ساعت ما نبودیم باز شلوغش کردید ها!!! 
> 
> پلاگین تشکر با ورژن PHP سرور جدید (PHP ورژن 7.5) سازگار نیست و باید اصلاح بشه تا بتونیم دوباره فعالش کنیم.
> 
> با برنامه نویس پلاگین تماس گرفته ایم. اگر تا آخر هفته جواب مشخص نده خودمون اصلاحش می کنیم.


هووووووووررررررااااااا......  ....

----------


## Mehr@ban

> چند ساعت ما نبودیم باز شلوغش کردید ها!!! 
> پلاگین تشکر با ورژن PHP سرور جدید (PHP ورژن 7.5) سازگار نیست و باید اصلاح بشه تا بتونیم دوباره فعالش کنیم.
> با برنامه نویس پلاگین تماس گرفته ایم. اگر تا آخر هفته جواب مشخص نده خودمون اصلاحش می کنیم.


در مورد بقیه مطالب مثل امضا و امکانات دیگه که آقا مهران هم اشاره کردن چیطور؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

درباره امضا:
رتبه بالای سایت برنامه نویس که برخلاف نظر بعضی نویسندگان این تاپیک که فکر می کنند چراغ این سایت کم نور شده، هر روز رو به رشد است. همین رتبه بالا و روند افزایشی آن، باعث آب افتادن دهان سوء استفاده کننده ها میشه.
این افراد با ساختن یک حساب کاربری شروع  می کنند به پست های بی ربط و ... و درج لینک سایت خودشون جهت Back Link گرفت از سایت ما. 
تا اینجا ما همین جوری کلی دردسر داریم، چه برسه به اینکه امضا رو هم برای همه اعضا باز کنیم. فکرش رو بکنید طرف میاد یک امضا درست می کنه اندازه بیلبورد تبلیغاتی کنار جاده، و بخاطر بیشتر دیده شدن اون امضا، تو هر پستی که می بینه یک جمله کوتاه می نویسه به قصد تکرار اون امضا در جاهای مختلف.

اگر وقت آزاد پیدا کنم ساز و کارهای کنترلی این جور موارد رو به صورت پلاگین برای سیستم ساخت خواهم نوشت تا پایه استفاده درست از این امکانات فراهم بشه.

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

> درباره امضا:
> رتبه بالای سایت برنامه نویس که برخلاف نظر بعضی نویسندگان این تاپیک که فکر می کنند چراغ این سایت کم نور شده، هر روز رو به رشد است.


این کم نور بودن خیلی هم مربوط به سیاست های سایت شما نمیشه بیشتر بخاطر فعالیت همین گروه ها در بستر تلگرام هست که البته بعضی هاشون هم خیلی قوی و پشتوانه علمی خوبی هم دارند
 به همین علت اغلب سوالات بدون پاسخ هستند و البته اهمیت ندادن مسولین سایت به کسانی که هر روز توسایت فعال هستند و از کاربران قدیمی هستند و تغییر مدیرهای بخش هایی که چند سال دیگه تو سایت نمیان فکر کنم یکم تاثیر گذار در نور سایت باشه!
وگرنه شما که تازه یکهفته است قابلیت تشکر را برداشتید.
امکان امضا را هم که خیلی وقته برداشتید.
ماهم که همچنان در رفت آمد در سایت برنامه هستیم اون هم نه در یک بخش بلکه در هر بخشی که توانایی دادن جواب مفید به دوستان برنامه نویس را داشته باشم.

----------


## Mehr@ban

ستاره‌های دوستان گویای سابقه و حجم فعالیتشان در انجمن هست
سالهای گذشته که با انجمن سازها بیشتر سروکار داشتم میشد بخشی رو به عنوان سطوح دسترسی برای نقشهای کاربری در نظر گرفت
به عنوان مثال با توجه به آمار پست های ارسال شده و یا تاپیک های باز شده و یا سابقه عضویت و یا تعداد تشکرها و بسیاری از فاکتورهای دیگه، امکانات و اختیاراتی رو به کاربران داد تا حداقل میل به فعالیت براشون ایجاد بشه (هرچند که شان دوستان اجل از این هست که بخاطر این مسائل فعالیت داشته باشند و الخ ...) و در مورد بخش امضا هم انعطاف زیادی میشه به خرج داد
از محدودیت کارکتر و محدودیت تصاویر و اسمایلی گرفته تا نوع لینکها و باقی موارد

بازم ریش و قیچی دست خودتونه و ما فقط تو صفیم  :چشمک:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> و البته اهمیت ندادن مسولین سایت به کسانی که هر روز توسایت فعال هستند و  از کاربران قدیمی هستند و تغییر مدیرهای بخش هایی که چند سال دیگه تو سایت  نمیان فکر کنم یکم تاثیر گذار در نور سایت باشه!


با تشکر از اهمیت دادن و دلسوزی شما، از تمامی همراهان سایت تقاضا می شود اگر فردی را برای مدیریت بخشی از سایت مناسب می دانید به بنده معرفی کنید.




> به عنوان مثال با توجه به آمار پست های ارسال شده و یا تاپیک های باز شده و  یا سابقه عضویت و یا تعداد تشکرها و بسیاری از فاکتورهای دیگه، امکانات و  اختیاراتی رو به کاربران داد تا حداقل میل به فعالیت براشون ایجاد بشه  (هرچند که شان دوستان اجل از این هست که بخاطر این مسائل فعالیت داشته  باشند و الخ ...) و در مورد بخش امضا هم انعطاف زیادی میشه به خرج داد
> از محدودیت کارکتر و محدودیت تصاویر و اسمایلی گرفته تا نوع لینکها و باقی موارد


این جناب وی بولتن محدودیت زیاد داره. تا اینجا من در برابر افزودن امکانات از طریق برنامه نویسی توسط خودم مقاومت می کردم و منتظر بودم خود شرکت سازنده این نرم افزار امکانات ارائه بدهند، اما ظاهرا خیلی وسیع تشریف دارند و فقط نشسته اند پول بگیرند. از خداوند منان متقاضی مقداری وقت آزاد با فراغ بال هستم که خودم شخصا همون طور که در پست قبلی نیز عرض کردم برای افزودن امکانات مورد نیاز اقدام کنم.

----------


## Mehr@ban

تشکر بابت پیگیری و قدردان دغدغه مندی شما در کاربرپسند کردن انجمن هستیم و بوده ایم
بازم اگه فرصت کردین و توجیه عقلانی بود (با این حجم نمیدونم) اگر امکان کوچ به سیستم دیگه هم باشه که نور علی النوره

به امید روزی که فرصتی برای شما مهیا بشه تا دست به کد بشین

----------


## Mehr@ban

و ما کماکان منتظریم  :ناراحت:

----------


## Mehr@ban

یا محول الحول و الاحوال ...

----------


## Mehr@ban

و هم چنان در حال همسان سازی با نسخه 7 پی‌اچ‌پی

----------


## رامین مرادی

> و هم چنان در حال همسان سازی با نسخه 7 پی‌اچ‌پی


 :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  ما هم منتظریم. باشد که این تایپیک های انتقادی و پیشنهادی هم ارزش داده بشه. :لبخند:

----------

